# What Colour is he



## Swampy (Mar 4, 2013)

he is reg as a buckskin pinto he is quite dark thou he is about 17 months old his dam is a pally/ taffy pinto and
sire is a yellow dun 

this is his full pedigree APSB: details

we are unsure if he is a bay or buckskin or a mix of the cream dun or silver gene as we cant look for and dorsal or leg barring due to the white big picture he is clipped hasnt yet lost all the baby fluff just starting to lose now


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Do you have pictures of his parents? 

As for white pattern, he is tobiano and I would guess frame based on his star and that white patch on his neck.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

He looks liver chestnut to me. It's a shame there's no color on his coronet bands to really tell.

Not sure what you mean by the dam being pally/taffy. Pally = palomino and taffy = black w/ silver dapple (IIRC) which are very different colors. Also unsure if yellow dun is palomino dun or some other color? Pictures would help clarify


----------



## Swampy (Mar 4, 2013)

no pic of the parents mother is a pally pinto caring silver gene and yellow dun is another word for bay dun this is just want is on the papers we have of him


----------



## Swampy (Mar 4, 2013)

when doing a colour calculator based on the parents these are the possible out comes for base colours 

Red Dun
Chestnut
Dunalino
Palomino
Bay
Bay Dun
Buckskin
Silver Bay
Dunskin
Silver Bay Dun
Silver Buckskin
Silver Dunskin
Smoky Grullo
Silver Smoky Black
Silver Grullo
Silver Black
Silver Smoky Grullo
Smoky Black
Black
Grullo


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

In all honesty he looks black, maybe smokey black but the only way to confirm that is with a test as cream does not show on black in heterzygous form. 

He is not a buckskin and he does not carry dun or silver.


----------



## Swampy (Mar 4, 2013)

yer we are planning to do a test just wanted to figure out which one to get done first as it wont be done in our country


----------



## Swampy (Mar 4, 2013)

i think he is a bay or smokey black just because the mane has got light ends and roots and is more the same colour as the body he is almost a chocolate colour


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Blacks can and do have light ends on their mans and tails. it's from the hair bleaching in the sun.


----------



## Swampy (Mar 4, 2013)

no sun bleaching at all i understand i the ends being light but not the roots and even in his tail its more a chocolate colour


----------



## Swampy (Mar 4, 2013)

This is him in almost full winter his colour is almost black but it has a reddish tinge to it the mane underneath is a dark brown not black the horse next to him is a black that has been clipped. the last photo is of his father.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah I'd say he is black or could be smokey black. Very cute mini!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Swampy (Mar 4, 2013)

can the black have a really light tan colour around the eye but a blackish muzzle.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Honestly he looks just sun bleached black. If you color test him you need to test his red factor, agouti, and for cream. If he is (aa) for agouti you'll know he is black.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Swampy (Mar 4, 2013)

yer he mane is sunbleached but he has never been black its always had a reddish tinge to it and he has had the tan eyes since he was a baby they dont seem to go away


----------



## Swampy (Mar 4, 2013)

on the first page the big picture is him been clipped to get rid of the hair just after winter. his skin colour to me doesnt say black


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Swampy said:


> on the first page the big picture is him been clipped to get rid of the hair just after winter. his skin colour to me doesnt say black


All horses have black skin except where they have white markings or are a double dilute (cremello or perlino).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

im definitely going with smokey black


----------

